# Building placards



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Anyone require dentist offices to placard the outside of a building when storing n2o gas.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 17, 2018)

Nothing regarding n2o gas, Nitrous oxide.


2016 CA Fire Code (Based on the 2015 IFC)
5307.4.5 Signage
Hazard identification signs shall be posted at the *entrance to the room and indoor areas *where the carbon dioxide *CO2 *enrichment process is located, and at the entrance to the room or indoor where the carbon dioxide containers are located.


_Entrance to the room and indoor areas *not exterior entrance.*_


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thank you Mark, I couldn't fine anything else but we've got the interior labeling in the works. 

Bottles are cabled, room is vented, sprinkler head installed, switch 55-inches above FF, 1-hr room and required door. 

I think that's got it.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2018)

Not sure when 704 kicks in, would have to look.


----------

